# Débit 3G avec bouygues telecom speed test



## edou68 (28 Mars 2010)

Bonjour j'ai depuis décembre un iphone 3gs 32GO avec un forfait bt ideo 2H sans illimité (donc pas de neo 3 )
Avec mon iphone j'ai mesuré le débit en 3g grâce a l'application speed test de l'apple store . Bizarrement j 'obtient 70 kb en edge et a peut près 300 kb/s en 3G ( descendant ) a Strasbourg et chez mes parents (village de 8000 hab près de Mulhouse ) respectivement 120kb et 500 kb ????? je comprends pas que j'ai plus dans une petite ville que a Strasbourg ........ Mais le plu étrange c'est qu'en connectant l'iphone comme modem a mon mac et utilisant speed test j'obtient 250kb et 3100 kb respectivement ..... alors la je comprends plus surtout que ce devrais être ce genre de résultat normalement ..... alors est ce que l'apps speed test est aléatoire ou est ce que la connexion sur l'iphone est bridé ??? de même j'ai d'hab 200 ms en ping avec le mac et 500 ms sur l'iphone ????
est ce que d'autres personnes ayant bt on se genre de résultat pour le débit de connexion ou c'est juste un bug de l'appli sur l'iphone ???
(ps je ne  remarque pas vraiment de différence entre la connexion sur a mac et l'iphone ......... ????)


----------



## edou68 (30 Mars 2010)

personne n'a ideo et a testé sa bande passante ?


----------

